# Spotted Proto Sram ebike motor



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Spotted: SRAM Prototype E-Bike Motor - Pinkbike 

A little late to the game, but more competition and options is always a good thing. 
What do you hope for this motor?

I would like 90nm of power, light weight and quiet motor, as well as durable. 
Being able to update software through your cell phone. 
4 settings that are completely adjustable. Eco, Trail, Turbo and emtb modes. 
Small LCD display/computer built into top tube that lets you adjust the modes & other info.
Small mode change switches next to left hand.
Modular battery that you just add on to the end of the main pack: 500, 700 and 900wh. 
Modern geo and 160mm or more. 
Mullet build or full 29


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Sram were "early" to the game with hybrid bike e-drives ~8 years ago. They got out of the game and dropped all support for them.... which leaves me a bit hesitant now about buying into them again.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

7 Things You Haven't Heard About SRAM - Electric Bike Action


We have to admit, when we first took delivery of a pair of Electra Townie Go! bikes to test, we didn’t start out with too high of expectations about what kind of performance we’d get out of them. However, it didn’t take long for us to realize that (as is most often the case) our […]



electricbikeaction.com





Hmm, it's true. They had a hub drive motor. The E-matic in 2012, and the SPARC in 2002.

I thought they were trying to be sneaky, using their Sachs brand to push a motor, to avoid all the ebike boycotters, but the Sachs RS motor appears to be made by the original Sachs company that sold their drivetrain division to SRAM 20 years ago. The SPARC hub motor came from that purchase too. They discontinued them because they argued that ebikes were too ahead of their time, and Bosch was too fearsome of a competitor when it entered the market.

Judging by the looks of it on that Nukeproof Mega, and SRAM's track record, I'm not expecting something that'd suit me. SRAM tends to make stuff for the racers/ricers.



https://www.pinkbike.com/news/spotted-sram-prototype-e-bike-motor.html



At least it doesn't seem to be using square taper cranks.


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

I would hope for another light motor like the SL. I really don't understand the thinking the SL motors are too small with 35nm DOUBLING your torque output. If double your leg power is too little then I fear that biking should not be your sport.

However I do think that the quad power big motors are great for commuters, who buy a bike not as an enthusiast but as a need/desire to get around without a vehicle.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

REZEN said:


> I would hope for another light motor like the SL. I really don't understand the thinking the SL motors are too small with 35nm DOUBLING your torque output. If double your leg power is too little then I fear that biking should not be your sport.
> 
> However I do think that the quad power big motors are great for commuters, who buy a bike not as an enthusiast but as a need/desire to get around without a vehicle.


It’s too small when 8 out of 10 of your ebike friends are on 90nm bikes and leave you in the dust on 8 mile long, 3000’ fire/paved road climbs. For climbing singletrack or flatter stuff it’s no issue.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Hopefully with SRAM 's history of making things user serviceable will influence their motor as well. Having it be serviceable would really help differentiate it from others.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

REZEN said:


> I would hope for another light motor like the SL. I really don't understand the thinking the SL motors are too small with 35nm DOUBLING your torque output. If double your leg power is too little then I fear that biking should not be your sport.
> 
> However I do think that the quad power big motors are great for commuters, who buy a bike not as an enthusiast but as a need/desire to get around without a vehicle.


You clearly have no idea what you're talking about, and likely have never ridden an ebike. 2x? 4x?....up to 250 watts for sustained periods of time on class 1 motors.


.


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

_CJ said:


> You clearly have no idea what you're talking about, and likely have never ridden an ebike. 2x? 4x?....up to 250 watts for sustained periods of time on class 1 motors.
> 
> 
> .


Do you speak to people like this when you are standing in front of them?


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

springs said:


> Do you speak to people like this when you are standing in front of them?


Sure. 

Does he? I doubt it.



> If double your leg power is too little then I fear that biking should not be your sport.




.


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

I would wait at least a couple of years before buying a bike with a new motor.
Why be a beta tester at your expense?

Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

_CJ said:


> You clearly have no idea what you're talking about, and likely have never ridden an ebike. 2x? 4x?....up to 250 watts for sustained periods of time on class 1 motors.


CJ, Now that you are on my /ignore list, I shall respond as I will never be able to read anything you post again.

Yes, I own a Kenevo SL as seen in my signature. The Specialized SL line is marketed as "2x you". The Kenevo/Levo is marketed as "4x you". My KSL on turbo, though I rarely use it unless in a rush or just dead weight legs will output 500w total with rider input.

Also take a look here: AB1096 Section 1 312.5: Class 1 is 750 watts or less.

/mic drop. I expect a junior high or high school student to research and find this info. Clearly you need to spend more time looking for the source of info rather than your forums.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Personally I ride the ebike with the power level that I like best regardless of which ebike/power level anyone else thinks is best for me.
=sParty


----------

